# Kate Beckinsale



## workinforwood (Mar 3, 2007)

I've never seen anyone do an intarsia portrait before...so I figured I'd give it a go.  It's not quite finished, but next week when work is all over i'll be able to knock this out.  I'm 16 hrs in and ready for hand sanding.  I present, Kate Beckinsale, from the movie Underworld.  She is so smoking hot !  People keep asking me, why Kate...but can't the same thing be said about anyone?  Why not Kate !!!

She is 70 pieces.  Her hair is Wenge, her face is Apple (from a spy tree)...with some ebony, bloodwood and african walnut mixed in.  Eyelashes are burnt in.  I haven't measured the size, it is smaller than lifesize by maybe 25%.


----------



## mewell (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 3, 2007)

Wild!


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 3, 2007)

Amazing work!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have had my eye on her ever since Underworld myself.[]  Very nice work.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanx...and yea, she's some piece of work all right.  I best not say anymore about that!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 3, 2007)

My wife wants to know why I got her a pair of shiny leather pants for Christmas.[}]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome is the only word for this.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 3, 2007)

You do really great work, I'm in awe.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't you just love it [] Awesome work Jeff![]


----------



## wade (Mar 6, 2007)

1) Tanner, don't mean to burst your bubble, but I saw an interview with her in her "outfit" on TV and it's not leather, it's some type of rubber, latex I think.

2) I wholeheartedly agree.  She is totally smokin', as is your intarsia.  Is it for sale by chance??


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 6, 2007)

Wade, that's a question I don't have an answer for.  I'll have a finished picture to post by at least saturday.  I do have her all sanded down now and glued up.  I just have to make a backer panel and then apply some finish.  The picture will look a bit different with a finish.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, that's some really good work!

If I did one of my favorite woman, it would be two pieces of wood shaped like butt cheeks.[]


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 8, 2007)

This is the finished picture of Kate Beckinsale..Vampire Heroin from the movie "Underworld".  70 pcs, 11" x 11" , aprox 20 hrs to complete.  The face is Apple and the hair is Wenge.  The tight porcelain type grain of the apple makes the photograph loose it's depth and detail in the carving of the face, unfortunately.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 8, 2007)

That is fabulous work.


----------

